# need Long 510 info



## long510Tenn (Sep 3, 2013)

unknown year Long 510 with front end loader. had to replace a loader cylinder and now need to fill hydraulic fluid. 
anybody tell me where the fill hole is? and maybe where the check level hole is? i know they are under the seat but there are many bolts and holes under there. 

is hydraulic fluid reservoir and tranny fluid tank same thing?many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## junglejim (Oct 10, 2010)

some had the oil reservoir on the loader up right beam. The tranny and hyd is the same on the tractor If it has a pump on back above pto it is in loader


----------

